# Best bang for my buck



## SOMEDUDE (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi folks,
I've been lurking around for a while and decided to join up. I recently bought a 99 528i w/ sport pack & manual. I've been looking at performance mods and am wondering what will give me the most for the least. It's not really a question of cost, but I hate to drop cash for something and get little in return. I've been checking out the Dinan cold air, exhaust, and chip. Any thoughts? Also, how do you keep the shadowline trim looking black & beautiful? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

SOMEDUDE said:


> Hi folks,
> I've been lurking around for a while and decided to join up. I recently bought a 99 528i w/ sport pack & manual. I've been looking at performance mods and am wondering what will give me the most for the least. It's not really a question of cost, but I hate to drop cash for something and get little in return. I've been checking out the Dinan cold air, exhaust, and chip. Any thoughts? Also, how do you keep the shadowline trim looking black & beautiful? Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the group ... i bought a smilar car a few months ago and i have nothing but praises for it. I have NOT had one issue with it since i bought it and a couple of dayz ago I took it on I-94 / I-294 and it was so much fun to be in this thing. The handling is by far the best- that i have witnessed in many yrs of my driving. As for the mods- i think other members of this comunity will give sound advise.. for me- i want AE's and CDV.. (for now) ma dream must come true!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SOMEDUDE said:


> Hi folks,
> I've been lurking around for a while and decided to join up. I recently bought a 99 528i w/ sport pack & manual. I've been looking at performance mods and am wondering what will give me the most for the least. It's not really a question of cost, but I hate to drop cash for something and get little in return. I've been checking out the Dinan cold air, exhaust, and chip. Any thoughts? Also, how do you keep the shadowline trim looking black & beautiful? Thanks in advance!


This is just my honest opinion, so take it for what it's worth. If I had to do it over again, I probably wouldn't have done all the Dinan and other mods. It was over $3700 for the dinan stuff alone installed since I didn't want to void my cpo warranty. The bump in horsepower was not substantial, particularly given the dollars spent. It just gave the car a bit more zip. Like you, cost or dollars wasn't really an issue, but in terms of value, it probably was not worth it. In the end, you just have to realize that whatever you spend in mods, whatever they are, will never really be recouped. You have an awesome car stock, and you should just enjoy it. On the other hand, I do have to admit that I like the idea of personalizing my car out here in southern california where every other car is a bmw. At least I can pick my car out of a parking lot. 
Congratulations on your new purchase!


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*congrats on your purchase*



SOMEDUDE said:


> Hi folks,
> I've been lurking around for a while and decided to join up. I recently bought a 99 528i w/ sport pack & manual. I've been looking at performance mods and am wondering what will give me the most for the least. It's not really a question of cost, but I hate to drop cash for something and get little in return. I've been checking out the Dinan cold air, exhaust, and chip. Any thoughts? Also, how do you keep the shadowline trim looking black & beautiful? Thanks in advance!


As many have said before me, these mods usually add very minimal amount of power. People, inlcuding me, do it for looks or for sound improvement. I have an 03 540 with a magnaflow muffler I bought for about $100. I guess it sounds almost the same as a $600 Supersprint exhaust. If I were you, I'd spend my money in improving the aesthetics of the car; aftermarket wheels, better stereo, than looking for ways to improve your engine performance.


----------



## SOMEDUDE (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the welcomes & opinions, guys. I just saved thousands. In regard to wheels, I have the stock 528i sport wheels (17x8). I guess they're bbs type?? Sorry, I don't know much about wheels. Does anyone which wheels these are? Are they available in a 17x9 size for the rear?


----------



## Rob530iA (Dec 6, 2003)

An inexpensive mod for handling would be an M5 rear sway bar. Did it on my 530 and it was about $110 from Pacific or Crevier.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Rob530iA said:


> An inexpensive mod for handling would be an M5 rear sway bar. Did it on my 530 and it was about $110 from Pacific or Crevier.


As previously mentioned, unless you want to pay $$$ for minimal performace gain (some like me, just had to have it), I would stay away from Dinan.

I think the rear sway bar is a great inexpesive mod, I would also look into a short shifter and clutch stop, I found these mods to be worth every penny.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

SOMEDUDE said:


> Thanks for the welcomes & opinions, guys. I just saved thousands. In regard to wheels, I have the stock 528i sport wheels (17x8). I guess they're bbs type?? Sorry, I don't know much about wheels. Does anyone which wheels these are? Are they available in a 17x9 size for the rear?


somedude,

Howdy. What kind of rims? Check out bmwtips.com 

Click Here
and Here

-Mark


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

SOMEDUDE said:


> Hi folks,
> I've been lurking around for a while and decided to join up. I recently bought a 99 528i w/ sport pack & manual. I've been looking at performance mods and am wondering what will give me the most for the least. It's not really a question of cost, but I hate to drop cash for something and get little in return. I've been checking out the Dinan cold air, exhaust, and chip. Any thoughts? Also, how do you keep the shadowline trim looking black & beautiful? Thanks in advance!


Living in America, especially So Cal, youll have very few opportunites to use substantial gains in horsepower. I think suspension, wheel, and brake mods are far more usefull, and the difference from stock is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## SOMEDUDE (Oct 15, 2004)

markseven said:


> somedude,
> 
> Howdy. What kind of rims? Check out bmwtips.com
> 
> ...


AHHH! Thanks for the link! This is it, but I'm wondering if I can get 17x9's in the same style so I don't have to buy new wheels all the way around. I really like the look (not the cleaning, but thats another story!).

http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/wheels/bmw_wheel_005.jpg


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

SOMEDUDE said:


> Thanks for the welcomes & opinions, guys. I just saved thousands. In regard to wheels, I have the stock 528i sport wheels (17x8). I guess they're bbs type?? Sorry, I don't know much about wheels. Does anyone which wheels these are? Are they available in a 17x9 size for the rear?


Think twice about staggering the rim setup. Lotsa negatives; Few positives.

Positives are mainly aesthetic.

Negatives are more substantial. 1. Can't rotate tires. 2. Increased understeer. 3. More $$$

I strongly agree with Rob. Swap out the rear sway bar first. This WILL improve your handling and it will also make you realize how much push the car was engineered with. I wouldn't do it just because of #2.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

SOMEDUDE said:


> Hi folks,
> I've been lurking around for a while and decided to join up. I recently bought a 99 528i w/ sport pack & manual. I've been looking at performance mods and am wondering what will give me the most for the least. It's not really a question of cost, but I hate to drop cash for something and get little in return. I've been checking out the Dinan cold air, exhaust, and chip. Any thoughts? Also, how do you keep the shadowline trim looking black & beautiful? Thanks in advance!


Save your money on the performance mods,...if you really want more performance, get a 540 sport. Spending money on mods for the 528 is gonna cost a lot of $$$ and minimal return.


----------



## SOMEDUDE (Oct 15, 2004)

540 M-Sport said:


> Save your money on the performance mods,...if you really want more performance, get a 540 sport. Spending money on mods for the 528 is gonna cost a lot of $$$ and minimal return.


I looked into 540's, but you wouldn't believe how hard it is to pick up a sport pack/manual 5 series in Colorado. It seems like nobody wants to shift their own gears anymore, as used automatics are dirt cheap & abundant. Anyway, I do love my car as-is. You guys have helped remind me of that, and my bank account thanks you . I guess I started planning the mod's before I had even found the car (or driven it extensively), and my mind was still going it that direction. Yes, it is a great car! Instead of mods I think I will leave it alone and in a few years I will find that e39 M5 with 10,000 miles owned by an old lady that never abused it :thumbup: ! I do need to hit a tint shop, however. BTW, does anyone have an answer as how to keep the shadow trim looking fresh?

Also, I did find the 17x9 series 5 rims. If there's anyone out there that does want them let me know and I'll get you the link. Cost is $450 a piece (retail over $600)! Ouch!


----------



## SOMEDUDE (Oct 15, 2004)

Hmm, found some trim reconditioner called Forever Black. Any experience? Here's a pic of the car. Hope it works, and doesn't came across too large!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

SOMEDUDE said:


> Hmm, found some trim reconditioner called Forever Black. Any experience? Here's a pic of the car. Hope it works, and doesn't came across too large!


 I've never used "Forever Black".

I like "Back to Black" from Meguires...works very good.


----------



## SOMEDUDE (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow, I messed around cropping pics 'til I could get one small enough to upload. Anyway, it looks nice if you click the link. Not sure if I did something wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

misterlance said:


> Living in America, especially So Cal, youll have very few opportunites to use substantial gains in horsepower. I think suspension, wheel, and brake mods are far more usefull, and the difference from stock is awesome! :thumbup:


Im with him. Unless you are talking major power adders. the suspension mods always put a bigger smile on my face. Rear sways from an M5 which only costs over $100, its tough to beat that value, or bang for the buck.

Your pics look great. I love the color, and the wheels are a classic. Congrats, and good luck with it. :beerchug: You didnt pick up that Modena parked right behind it also did you?? :yummy:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

> Best bang for my buck


At summer camp.
Gave her $20 and... never mind.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SOMEDUDE said:


> I looked into 540's, but you wouldn't believe how hard it is to pick up a sport pack/manual 5 series in Colorado. It seems like nobody wants to shift their own gears anymore, as used automatics are dirt cheap & abundant. Anyway, I do love my car as-is. You guys have helped remind me of that, and my bank account thanks you . I guess I started planning the mod's before I had even found the car (or driven it extensively), and my mind was still going it that direction. Yes, it is a great car! Instead of mods I think I will leave it alone and in a few years I will find that e39 M5 with 10,000 miles owned by an old lady that never abused it :thumbup: ! I do need to hit a tint shop, however. BTW, does anyone have an answer as how to keep the shadow trim looking fresh?
> 
> Also, I did find the 17x9 series 5 rims. If there's anyone out there that does want them let me know and I'll get you the link. Cost is $450 a piece (retail over $600)! Ouch!


I ran into the same problem looking for a 540 stick in l.a. with the right options/color. In the end, I justified my purchase of the 530 thinking that I could have a budget of $10K for mods since I didn't get a later model 540. Plus I could save on gas mileage and use that for mods as well. I was just being fiscally responsible buying the 530. :angel:

Unfortunately, you quickly realize that the mod $/value is not really a wise economic decision considering you are dumping money into a depreciating asset which nobody will ever pay you for if you decide to sell the car. The cars really do come quite enjoyable stock from the factory. Oh yeah, if you do find that old lady, act fast 'cause I will be on your coattails.


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

Best mod is driving school. Small price, lifetime skill learned. The shadow trim you are refering to is smooth and shiny right? You can wax it, and your windows, as well as your wood trim. Basically any smooth plastic, you can wax, same basic as paint. Except clear plastic of course.


----------

